# BGA vs BBA?



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

BGA? vs. BBA?

What's the difference? I had thought BGA was that slimy blue green algae, but what's BBA?

Any pics for reference?

steve


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

From what I believe form people's abbreviations...

BGA = Blue Green Algae


















BBA = Black Brush Algae


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

perfect, that helped a lot.

I have a sprinkling of the BBA, the stuff pictured on the grassy Tenellus


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

motifone said:


> I have a sprinkling of the BBA,


You'll want to remove those affected leaves then.


----------

